# Awwss



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I miss my babies!! Most especially Max and Thor. But I was digging through old pictures and found these of Rosie and Thor when they were just a few days old   

















^what a face!!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Cute!  I love how you named one Thor.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What a sweet little smile on your sweetie's face in pic#2! 
Adorable!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very cute babies.!!!!!


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable! They look so sweet. I can see why you would miss them.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awwww cuuute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so precious........  :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

they are adorable....awwww how could you not miss those little cuties??? I would too.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

AWWWW!!!  What darling faces!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey i got one of our goats is named thor also. He is Mystry"s first baby boy. Myssey has a lighten bolt on her side so that is why we call him Thor.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

When we first saw him I just knew he was going to be full of character. Especially when i saw him like this:









I was also watching that movie when he was being born haha


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww too precious! I can see why you'd miss them! We had 10 kids this year, and there is one that it still hurts sooo bad that we had to sell him, Kid Rock. He and my 4yo were thick as thieves they were! He thought we were his mommy, and we adored him. He had a great personality, shy around the other kids a bit, so we always stood up for him like proud parents, hehe... He went on to what seemed like a wonderful new home, but even now we think about him all the time, and when we see pictures....we think about how much he meant to us. 

Hard letting those special ones go! It was hard letting our first boy go, he was a NICE single buckling, and HUGE. We called him Noisy because he was well...noisy LOL Most vocal goat we've ever owned! He was a character and a half! I really think he thought he was a dog...he sure acted like one! He is with a wonderful family, can't ask for more than that


----------

